# Fish identification?



## iced one (Jan 19, 2011)

Caught this fish in the Spring...not quite sure what it is...


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

very low odds, but that kinda looks like a pink salmon...


----------



## SteelheadJunkie (Apr 17, 2012)

Second the pink salmon 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a coho jack.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am thinking a late run male coho, I have seen male kings in streams as late as march.

trying to post a pic of a male pink caught here, female pinks were all streamlined.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

pic of UP pink (male)


----------



## SteelheadJunkie (Apr 17, 2012)

You eat it? If it was a pink it would have tasted like crap, rotted out


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## iced one (Jan 19, 2011)

SteelheadJunkie said:


> You eat it? If it was a pink it would have tasted like crap, rotted out
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No,I released it not knowing what the heck it was.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Definitely a coho bud, the white jaws are a surefire indicator...if you catch another, wrap that badboy up in tinfoil with your favorite herbs and spices, grill it up and enjoy!


----------



## iced one (Jan 19, 2011)

Waz_51 said:


> Definitely a coho bud, the white jaws are a surefire indicator...if you catch another, wrap that badboy up in tinfoil with your favorite herbs and spices, grill it up and enjoy!


Sounds good... I kind of regret letting this guy go!

When I first hooked up, I thought it was a steelie, then I landed it and we couldn't figure out just what in the world it was. We guessed just about everything that has been said on this post, pinks, coho, and even an oddly colored steelhead were all guessed. I figured I'd post it on here, as you guys would have a better idea than I.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

My first thought was pink also, but a pink wouldnt have the hint of red along its back like jack coho do.



SteelheadJunkie said:


> You eat it? If it was a pink it would have tasted like crap, rotted out
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


They're not too bad actually. I save the tail sections and fry them, use the rest as ****/mink bait just cause the meat is so soft.


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

Coho, the odd ones up there are the Pinooks, esp colored up.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If you caught it up by Marquette my bet is a coho


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

100% Coho, jack. I catch them once and a while on my locale stream. It's always a fun little surprise. We often call them fire crackers cause they explode with energy at first.

Sent from my HERO200 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

